# Mk 667



## seeknparadise (Jan 24, 2017)

hey guys new to the forum! been lurking a while and doing research. mk-667 seems to be the safest for my first cycle with any of the stronger supplements. it seems that all of the main mk-667 sources like mk ultra and mk inferno are dried up and jw is out as well. ive only been able to find the liquid at geo peptides sub $150 bucks. is there any sources you can recommend? or is the well just dried up? i know on some forums sources are taboo so just the name of a product would be helpful anything would be helpful thanks!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2017)

MK 667?  No such compound exists....


----------



## seeknparadise (Jan 24, 2017)

mk-667 the hgh secretealogue of ghrelin? commonly called ibutamoren/nutrabol. is it no longer legal as a supplement? am i using improper terminology?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2017)

MK-677 is a compound...


----------



## seeknparadise (Jan 24, 2017)

lol my mistake do you know of a reliable source for mk-667?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2017)

This isnt a source board...And I do not know what mk-667 is....


----------



## seeknparadise (Jan 24, 2017)

sorry, i knew this site didn't discuss sources for illegal substances but mk-667 is legal like creatine or protien powder and i didnt really want a vendor so much as a listing of products containing it. Also seen people siting vendors for cialis but thats neither here nor there.mk-667 is a newer molecule (mid 2015 is when it blew up) kind of like a prohormone or sarm. you should look it up! thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## bvs (Jan 24, 2017)

You are thinking of mk 677


----------



## seeknparadise (Jan 24, 2017)

i just realized that ive been typing the wrong number!!! sorry! shouldve put my glasses on! feel like an idiot now. i was just wondering if any different supps were g2g with this or are they generally scams. been researching for a while but knew to purchasing anything i can't obtain from local shops.


----------



## therealkozmo (May 2, 2017)

don't waste your money on this


----------



## Gibsonator (May 2, 2017)

yes, waste of money in my opinion as well and tastes like alien jizz


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 9, 2017)

Jambax said:


> Stay away from it.. You should might consider to begin a real steroid cycle instead of you are hunting for gainzz



You're an idiot


----------

